# my printer prints only reds



## nikoanime (Aug 12, 2004)

when it prints, every color ends up red. it happened out of nowhere and its been like this for a while.
the black works though. 
i have replaced the color cartridge and it still does it.
any help is welcome!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 12, 2004)

And what printer do you have?


----------



## nikoanime (Aug 12, 2004)

hp deskjet 855c


----------



## Praetor (Aug 12, 2004)

Have you tried uninstalling (and reinsinstalling) the printer? Do you have this problem if you "print a test page"?


----------



## nikoanime (Aug 12, 2004)

i have tried the reinstalling.
as far as test page goes, is it hold down both buttons? its been a while. lol


----------



## Praetor (Aug 12, 2004)

You print the test page from Control Panel --> Printer --> <yourPrinter> --> Propertoes --> Print test page.


----------



## nikoanime (Aug 12, 2004)

i printed the test page. its the windows ME one since thats what I have. the windows sign in the top left is not colored right.. only the red is working, everything else is gray or gray with a red tint. if you need any of the info on the paper i can list it for you if id help


----------



## Lorand (Aug 12, 2004)

Your color cartridge's contacts could be dirty.


----------



## nikoanime (Aug 12, 2004)

what is the best way to clean them?
at this point, id try anything


----------



## Lorand (Aug 12, 2004)

With some alcohol. Be sure to clean the contacts in the cartridge-slot too.


----------



## nikoanime (Aug 12, 2004)

that didnt work.. im beginning to think my printer is just a p.o.s. that's seen its days


----------

